# configurer boite mail iCloud sur android !



## poussvite (26 Juin 2017)

bonjour, j'ai un compte apple et use depuis 20 ans (?) de mon adresse mail sur tous mes appareils. pas de problème mais je possède aussi une tablette 7'' android, désolé pour la grossièreté !
jusqu'il y a deux bonnes semaines je pouvais y consulter mes courriels @me.com 
depuis, plus possible !
je tente vainement de recréer un compte mail sur cet appareil avec toutes les infos nécessaires,rien à faire, plus possible de se connecter au serveur . le mot de passe est quand même bien mon mot de passe d'accès à mon compte iCloud, n'est-il pas?
vu que ce n'est pas un produit apple, dois-je me rendre quelque part online pour obtenir un pass spécifique pour accéder à ma boite mail avec cette tablette?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2017)

Il n'y pas de honte à avoir une tablette Android... 
(j'ai des téléphones sous diverses versions d'Android, BBOS ou d'autres et je survis parfaitement)

Plus sérieusement : tu n'es peut-être pas prêté attention à des messages récents de la part d'Apple : tout compte iCloud (et ceux en *me.com* en font partie) passent obligatoirement en identification à deux facteurs. La conséquence est qu'il va te falloir aller sur le site AppleID pour effectuer ce passage et ensuite créer un mot de passe spécifique pour ton accès sur la tablette.


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Tu n'es peut-être pas prêté attention à des messages récents de la part d'Apple : tout compte iCloud (et ceux en *me.com* en font partie) passent obligatoirement en identification à deux facteurs. ..



Tu as vu une communication d'Apple sur le sujet, ou reçu une email d'information?
Moi je n'ai rien vu ni rien reçu sur aucune de mes adresses @mac.com, @me.com ou @icloud.com et n'ai lu des infos à ce sujet que sur des sites tels que MacG.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2017)

Ben oui, j'ai reçu un mail m'expliquant que, deux semaines plus tard, ils allaient forcer le passage à l'identification à deux facteurs.
J'ai deux comptes en *me.com*, dont un était déjà dans ce mode. Je n'ai donc reçu de message que pour l'autre.

Mais... j'ai aussi un compte en *mac.com*, que j'ai depuis bien longtemps (pour iTunes) et qui n'était pas du tout en identification à deux facteurs. Je n'ai cependant pas reçu de mail pour lui et, de fait, même en me loggant sur ce compte sur le site AppleID, on ne m'a rien demandé. J'ai cependant effectué la transition pour pouvoir te répondre dans un autre fil (au sujet des alertes sur des appareils autres que iOS)


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2017)

Ceux dont j'ai vu qu'ils avaient reçu un email, ce sont ceux qui utilisaient  l'identification en 2 étapes qu'Apple a informés qu'ils devaient passer à l'identification à 2 facteurs. 

Par contre, je n'ai vu personne ayant reçu un mail expliquant que l'identification à 2 facteurs était désormais obligatoire pour que les applications tierces puissent continuer à se connecter aux comptes iCloud.


----------



## violon (29 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, donc pas de solution pour configurer boite Mail sur Android ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2017)

violon a dit:


> Bonjour, donc pas de solution pour configurer boite Mail sur Android ?



Ben si! La solution donnée plus haut...
Activer l'identification à 2 facteurs et creer un mot de passe d'application pour le gestionnaire d'email utilisé.


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben si! La solution donnée plus haut...
> Activer l'identification à 2 facteurs et creer un mot de passe d'application pour le gestionnaire d'email utilisé.


Certaines fois, on peut ressentir comme une lassitude à devoir répéter les mêmes choses dans les mêmes fils...


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2017)

La pédagogie est l'art de la répétition aimait à rappeler ma grand-mère institutrice... [emoji17]


----------



## loudjena (4 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,
tout comme Poussvite et Violon, je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner la messagerie iCloud sur Android. J'ai appliqué la procédure d'identification à 2 facteurs. Ça fonction le Powerbook, sur l'iMac mais pas sur l'Android truc.
Je n'ai pas trouvé non plus de solutions sur les forums Apple.
Alors en attendant j'ai fait transférer vers une autre adresse, qui, elle fonctionne sur Android.
Android, android, android !!!!! 
Si quelqu'un à une idée pour que cela fonctionne de nouveau ce serait vraiment bien en 2017. Vive la mobilité, youpiii.
Merci à vous.


----------

